# Gynecomastia surgery agreed by NHS



## Mc1987

Hi, I'm new to the forum and I'm seeking some advice, information and re-assurance about gynecomastia surgery on the nhs.

I've had a long drawn out battle with the NHS trying to get surgery spanning over 10 years on and off due to gyno from puberty. I've been down to 13 and a half stone, which is unnatural for my size, I've tried tamoxifien, everything they have asked, I then started training weights, although my muscle size has increased, I still carry a little bit of a belly, but have cut fat from upper chest and abdomen making my gynecomastia stick out more. Now at the age of 26 I have been accepted for surgery, next Wednesday. Has anybody had nhs surgery who can share there story.

My gynecomastia is by no means a full blown set of boobs, but I do fall into the dome shape nipples and cone shape point breasts, not too noticeable before weights with an erect nipple.

I know the surgery will involve cutting under my nipples and removing an amount of tissue from both sides, more on the left than the right. No Lipo is to be done, as I do not carry enough fat around the area.

I'm concerned about the drains, the length of time they will be in, the recovery times, and the overall out come, I will try and upload some images, if I get much of a response.

Any help is much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## ashmo

Mc1987 said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum and I'm seeking some advice, information and re-assurance about gynecomastia surgery on the nhs.
> 
> I've had a long drawn out battle with the NHS trying to get surgery spanning over 10 years on and off due to gyno from puberty. I've been down to 13 and a half stone, which is unnatural for my size, I've tried tamoxifien, everything they have asked, I then started training weights, although my muscle size has increased, I still carry a little bit of a belly, but have cut fat from upper chest and abdomen making my gynecomastia stick out more. Now at the age of 26 I have been accepted for surgery, next Wednesday. Has anybody had nhs surgery who can share there story.
> 
> My gynecomastia is by no means a full blown set of boobs, but I do fall into the dome shape nipples and cone shape point breasts, not too noticeable before weights with an erect nipple.
> 
> I know the surgery will involve cutting under my nipples and removing an amount of tissue from both sides, more on the left than the right. No Lipo is to be done, as I do not carry enough fat around the area.
> 
> I'm concerned about the drains, the length of time they will be in, the recovery times, and the overall out come, I will try and upload some images, if I get much of a response.
> 
> Any help is much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Not everyone will have drains and I only had mine in for 12 hours, the first week you won't want to do much, you can't get the area wet ether, after about 2 weeks you'll need to start massaging the area to prevent any scar tissue build up, you'll need to do this every day for about 6 weeks or even more, you'll have to wear a compression vest also 24 hours for the first 4 weeks then up to you after that, I then started going back to the gym after a month, and for the first month didn't go very heavy.


----------



## Mc1987

What were your results like? Did they supply the vest? Did you get lipo also?


----------



## Gathers54

Mc1987 said:


> What were your results like? Did they supply the vest? Did you get lipo also?


Ashmo has a very good log here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/personal-care-health/234402-poland-gyno-surgery-18-07-2013-a.html

This may help if you haven't seen it already mate


----------



## Marshan

Welcome to the board Mc1987...fair play for posting this, and I ask if you would please do this (post before and after pics and a little bit of a report on the procedure) as this is an issue for many lads and to get good pre and post op pictures info and firsthand knowledge is very difficult if not impossible. Maybe not many will see this thread but believe me the interest will be there alright and it will almost definitely be referred to in future.

Thank you.


----------



## Mc1987

mixerD1 said:


> Welcome to the board Mc1987...fair play for posting this, and I ask if you would please do this (post before and after pics and a little bit of a report on the procedure) as this is an issue for many lads and to get good pre and post op pictures info and firsthand knowledge is very difficult if not impossible. Maybe not many will see this thread but believe me the interest will be there alright and it will almost definitely be referred to in future.
> 
> Thank you.


I'll post some pics, after and an account of the procedure. From what I've been told by staff it's a fairly common procedure now, and results are always an improvement, but there's the obvious dangers of any surgery, and the fear of the unknown, I can't imagine the results.

I've had a read of the account left by Ashmo, which has been a real help, but there isn't many accounts of nhs procedures. I know the lady carrying out my surgery is a breast surgeon and is highly thought of in the nhs, believe it or not.

Big day is Wednesday, but I won't dare look at the results for a while


----------



## tommygunnz

good luck buddy


----------



## Echo

Good luck mate. Keep us informed :thumbup1:


----------



## Mc1987

Hello people,

Just a quick update.

Came out of surgery 10am, groggy and light headed, but feeling fine. Already looking better. Drain fitted on each side, will be removed at home tomorrow hopefully as little fluid, less that 30ml i hope! No major pain.

Will post more information when i can, any questions or concerns please ask away

Thanks


----------



## ashmo

Pictures mate.


----------



## Mc1987

Give me a break mate, i'm firmly patched up. I'll get a bandage change tomorrow and i'll take some


----------



## Dan94

I suffer with the exact same problem now mate. Going doctors in 2 weeks to see what they can do, will be interesting to see when you're fully up to it to share your experience and hopefully some pics.


----------



## Mc1987

Dan94 said:


> I suffer with the exact same problem now mate. Going doctors in 2 weeks to see what they can do, will be interesting to see when you're fully up to it to share your experience and hopefully some pics.


To be honest i've been that worried i never took any befores, i'll dig some out from previous if i can. I will post after, when i can get back to a computer in a few days, i'll document everything, and post results good or bad. I need a compression vest if anyone can recommend?

i've been looking at stories good but mainly bad about the nhs procedure, so i'll be as thorough as i can from beginning to end to make people aware


----------



## ashmo

Mc1987 said:


> To be honest i've been that worried i never took any befores, i'll dig some out from previous if i can. I will post after, when i can get back to a computer in a few days, i'll document everything, and post results good or bad. I need a compression vest if anyone can recommend?
> 
> i've been looking at stories good but mainly bad about the nhs procedure, so i'll be as thorough as i can from beginning to end to make people aware


http://www.medasun.com/mens-compression-garments/MV-mens-vest.php


----------



## Mc1987

Post op bandaging.

Dedinately need some more compression


----------



## Dan94

How long you in for mate?


----------



## Jas

Mc1987 said:


> I'll post some pics, after and an account of the procedure. From what I've been told by staff it's a fairly common procedure now, and results are always an improvement, but there's the obvious dangers of any surgery, and the fear of the unknown, I can't imagine the results.
> 
> I've had a read of the account left by Ashmo, which has been a real help, but there isn't many accounts of nhs procedures. I know the lady carrying out my surgery is a breast surgeon and is highly thought of in the nhs, believe it or not.
> 
> Big day is Wednesday, but I won't dare look at the results for a while


Where are you having it done, which county has approved it?


----------



## Mc1987

I'm home, surgery from 8-10' out at 4 in the afternoon, nurse visiting tomorrow.

Uk approved it.


----------



## Jas

Mc1987 said:


> I'm home, surgery from 8-10' out at 4 in the afternoon, nurse visiting tomorrow.
> 
> Uk approved it.


Which hospital did it?


----------



## Jas

Mc1987 said:


> I'm home, surgery from 8-10' out at 4 in the afternoon, nurse visiting tomorrow.
> 
> Uk approved it.


This helps other people who want to get it done mate. Mentioning the county and hospital helps other members who can go back to their GP surgery's and make a better case for getting the funding for it.

If you want to withhold the information, to spite your nose off, go ahead bud.


----------



## WallsOfJericho

Can you post some before pics?


----------



## Mc1987

Jas said:


> This helps other people who want to get it done mate. Mentioning the county and hospital helps other members who can go back to their GP surgery's and make a better case for getting the funding for it.
> 
> If you want to withhold the information, to spite your nose off, go ahead bud.


I misread the county for country, easy mistake considering the day I've had, I'm not withholding information if you read my posts I think I've made it perfectly clear that I will share as much as I can as and when, so if you would wind your neck in and watch your attitude I will continue to do so. How this is "spiting my nose off" I do not know.

I had my first consultation in bishop Auckland, years ago, I since had them in durham and darlington, and it was the latter where the operation was performed. They treat each person individually on a case to case bases, I have done everything they have asked over the ten years I have tried to get this, so this was the last option.


----------



## Mc1987

WallsOfJericho said:


> Can you post some before pics?


I need to find some, I forgot to take them before, I've been bricking it, I may be able to do a search on my phone to find deleted pics I've taken previously, and I will post them then.


----------



## Jas

Mc1987 said:


> I misread the county for country, easy mistake considering the day I've had, I'm not withholding information if you read my posts I think I've made it perfectly clear that I will share as much as I can as and when, so if you would wind your neck in and watch your attitude I will continue to do so. How this is "spiting my nose off" I do not know.
> 
> I had my first consultation in bishop Auckland, years ago, I since had them in durham and darlington, and it was the latter where the operation was performed. They treat each person individually on a case to case bases, I have done everything they have asked over the ten years I have tried to get this, so this was the last option.


All I asked is which hospital did you get it done in - too difficult to answer?


----------



## Jas

WallsOfJericho said:


> Can you post some before pics?


Its a secret. Top secret. He was asked over a week ago by other members for this.


----------



## WallsOfJericho

Mc1987 said:


> I need to find some, I forgot to take them before, I've been bricking it, I may be able to do a search on my phone to find deleted pics I've taken previously, and I will post them then.


Its cool. Just would be helpful for everyone here, as its all our biggest fear haha, I have a mild case too, but it ****es me off so much


----------



## Trevor McDonald

Let's keep this thread informative people.


----------



## Mc1987

WallsOfJericho said:


> Its cool. Just would be helpful for everyone here, as its all our biggest fear haha, I have a mild case too, but it ****es me off so much


I'll answer as many questions I have experience as I can and keep it informative as possible.

It's a problem I've been hiding for years, it's not something I've freely been taking photos of to plaster on the net! Haha

All grief JAS will just be ignored


----------



## sauceman

Jas said:


> Its a secret. Top secret. He was asked over a week ago by other members for this.


You're a right ar'sehole mate, if you asked him properly instead of being a snotty b'itch you may have gotten an answer.


----------



## Jas

jbsauce said:


> You're a right ar'sehole mate, if you asked him properly instead of being a snotty b'itch you may have gotten an answer.


Takes one to know one. Get some sleep next time little child.


----------



## Jas

Mc1987 said:


> I'll answer as many questions I have experience as I can and keep it informative as possible.
> 
> It's a problem I've been hiding for years, it's not something I've freely been taking photos of to plaster on the net! Haha
> 
> All grief JAS will just be ignored


Hey mate, no offense. I understand this is a sensitive subject, but a lot of folks on UK-Muscle over last few years have been pushed away from their GPs including me with puberty gyno, because of funding cuts, and NHS have seen it as a cosmetic surgery. This is the issue. You have been the only successful person I know here to get it.

What you can share is appreciative.


----------



## Mc1987

Jas said:


> Hey mate, no offense. I understand this is a sensitive subject, but a lot of folks on UK-Muscle over last few years have been pushed away from their GPs including me with puberty gyno, because of funding cuts, and NHS have seen it as a cosmetic surgery. This is the issue. You have been the only successful person I know here to get it.
> 
> What you can share is appreciative.


I will share what i can, when i get these drains out and get to a computer, it's alot to type on a phone.

From what i was told it's more common than people think, they've had at least one patient a week since the new year. I just don't think a lot post the information as there isn't alot around on the net.


----------



## Mc1987

Day 1 post op, really pleased with results, as you can see I'm not the slimmest but makes a change from having point domes, still swelling in both, more so the right, think I knocked the clip in but it wasn't draining much anyway. 17ml out the left which had the most tissue removed. No lipo in this either. Temporary fitness compression vest on now until proper one arrives.


----------



## BurgerKing

I got it done a few months back in the NHS, still got puffy nips tho which I'm hoping is just bodyfat and water.


----------



## Dan94

Any scars left at all you two?


----------



## Mc1987

BurgerKing said:


> I got it done a few months back in the NHS, still got puffy nips tho which I'm hoping is just bodyfat and water.


Did you use a compression vest?

How long for?

I've not removed the dressing yet, it'll be tomorrow


----------



## BurgerKing

Nope, surgeon didn't even recommend one, just said wear a tight fitting vest or t shirt.

For free I can't grumble but I would definatley rather pay someone who specialises in gyno surgery not just a generic breast surgeon on the nhs.


----------



## Mc1987

BurgerKing said:


> Nope, surgeon didn't even recommend one, just said wear a tight fitting vest or t shirt.
> 
> For free I can't grumble but I would definatley rather pay someone who specialises in gyno surgery not just a generic breast surgeon on the nhs.


No way i could stump up that amount of money, to be honest i just wanted the puffy nipples and pointyness gone, which at first viewing before swelling it had, happy days, one of my cuts is longer than the other but it doesnt bother me, i'm grateful, and once the swelling resides i'll have no problem taking my top off in public. When the belly is reduced of course


----------



## blaze0177

Mc1987 said:


> No way i could stump up that amount of money, to be honest i just wanted the puffy nipples and pointyness gone, which at first viewing before swelling it had, happy days, one of my cuts is longer than the other but it doesnt bother me, i'm grateful, and once the swelling resides i'll have no problem taking my top off in public. When the belly is reduced of course


Congrats on your operation, it must be a real boost for your confidence!

Can I ask what was your experience with the NHS? Did you have to go through Dr appointments etc or did you request surgery yourself?

I'm 99% sure I have gynecomastia and my appointment at the breast clinic will prove this soon enough as I am not fat at all, I have these volcano shaped nipples and it looks disgusting when I tense my pecs because they are defined but these still sit on top.

I just wanted to ask what route you took for them to agree to it? For me it's affecting my whole life: my confidence is on the floor, I have lost out on jobs because of it (just last week I failed one and the interviewer said I lacked confidence), my girlfriend is becoming less sexually attracted to me, I don't want to go out in public because it pokes through any shirt I own.

After they do tests to confirm it for me I would like to know how to approach it.

Thanks!


----------



## Dan94

Mc1987 said:


> No way i could stump up that amount of money, to be honest i just wanted the puffy nipples and pointyness gone, which at first viewing before swelling it had, happy days, one of my cuts is longer than the other but it doesnt bother me, i'm grateful, and once the swelling resides i'll have no problem taking my top off in public. When the belly is reduced of course


Do you have scars? Are they bad?


----------



## Mc1987

blaze0177 said:


> Congrats on your operation, it must be a real boost for your confidence!
> 
> Can I ask what was your experience with the NHS? Did you have to go through Dr appointments etc or did you request surgery yourself?
> 
> I'm 99% sure I have gynecomastia and my appointment at the breast clinic will prove this soon enough as I am not fat at all, I have these volcano shaped nipples and it looks disgusting when I tense my pecs because they are defined but these still sit on top.
> 
> I just wanted to ask what route you took for them to agree to it? For me it's affecting my whole life: my confidence is on the floor, I have lost out on jobs because of it (just last week I failed one and the interviewer said I lacked confidence), my girlfriend is becoming less sexually attracted to me, I don't want to go out in public because it pokes through any shirt I own.
> 
> After they do tests to confirm it for me I would like to know how to approach it.
> 
> Thanks!


I went through the whole lot, i understand how you feel but i never let it affect me where it was making me miss out on the everyday things i wanted, if you can get this through to a gp, then i can't see why it wont happen.

this hasn't been easy, i started going to the doctors when i was about 16 to be told it was puberty and it will go, when i was about 22 i was told i was overweight which runs in accordance with bmi chart which is false before i could be referred to the breast surgeon, i got down to 13.5 stone to put me on 25, i was then told they would operate one side but not the other, or i could try tamoxifin for 6 months which i did, pain subsided but no reduction. Left side has always been painful and contained more breast tissue. I left it a year or so and picked it back up, this time i knew i wouldnt be able to get to 13.5 stone so i bulked, started training weights and went to the gp to start the process again, got referred and had further blood tests n scans, and was told they would operate on both.

I never laid it on thick, never lied, i think it was fairly obvious to them how it affected me, i slouched, wore baggy clothes, i tried everything, i never demanded anything, i never wanted lipo, i just wanted rid of them cone shaped dome nipples, which is what they did to which i am grateful.

it's hard to tell at the minute what the results will be, they look better already, feels like they may have left a little bit more tissue in the right side then the left or it may just be swelling, my left nipple looks inverted but i imagine this will change over time as it's been stickin out for the best part of 10 year, i'm still bruised, and swollen. The cuts look neat enough, i will remove steri strips tomorrow.

the surgery itself lasted 2 hours, compression bandage and drains for 24 hours, no major pain, just a bit uncomfortable, wearing compression tops now. Drains never hurt on removal. I can't complain. I can walk straight backed and stand proud now, and it's giving me a new drive to train harder and lose the extra few pounds now i know i wont have a pair of titties still remaining when i trim.

dont get me wrong, my chest isn't perfect or flat it would look weird, it's just not titties


----------



## Mc1987

I have cuts, if massaged after 1-2 weeks with bio oil they'll lose redness and be less noticeable, i'm not concerned


----------



## ashmo

Mc1987 said:


> I have cuts, if massaged after 1-2 weeks with bio oil they'll lose redness and be less noticeable, i'm not concerned


It will take about 3 months for the redness to go.


----------



## Dan94

Sounds like it all went well so far mate, happy for you.

Thanks for sharing your experience!


----------



## Mc1987

ashmo said:


> It will take about 3 months for the redness to go.


Yeah i meant i'll start massaging after 2 weeks, one cut is clean and the others abit scruffy, i imagine this will take longer.

Really surprised by how little pain there has been, i was expecting it to be a lot worse.


----------



## Mc1987

Dan94 said:


> Sounds like it all went well so far mate, happy for you.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your experience!


Cheers, if you have it, i'd go for it 100%, years of worry over nothing. Don't believe everything you read on the net, theres a lot of horror stories on there.


----------



## ba baracuss

Do the NHS not do lipo, only gland removal?


----------



## ashmo

Mc1987 said:


> Yeah i meant i'll start massaging after 2 weeks, one cut is clean and the others abit scruffy, i imagine this will take longer.
> 
> Really surprised by how little pain there has been, i was expecting it to be a lot worse.


Ye I had no paint at all. Start massaging with bio oil after about a week and only lightly.


----------



## Mc1987

ba baracuss said:


> Do the NHS not do lipo, only gland removal?


I imagine they would if it was required. I never got it cos i carry fat all over, would have looked strange. Extreme cases probably


----------



## Mc1987

ashmo said:


> Ye I had no paint at all. Start massaging with bio oil after about a week and only lightly.


Just over the cut or massage the whole area


----------



## Dan94

Mc1987 said:


> Cheers, if you have it, i'd go for it 100%, years of worry over nothing. Don't believe everything you read on the net, theres a lot of horror stories on there.


I have my first appointment next Thursday at the doctors so we shall see what happens after a chat


----------



## ashmo

Mc1987 said:


> Just over the cut or massage the whole area


Whole area.


----------



## Mc1987

Dan94 said:


> I have my first appointment next Thursday at the doctors so we shall see what happens after a chat


Good luck


----------



## JackP

Congrats mate and thanks for doing this.

Any updates? look, scarring, feel?

I have had my request accepted for surgery and booked in to see the consultant at the end of April, pretty dam nervous.


----------



## Mc1987

JackP said:


> Congrats mate and thanks for doing this.
> 
> Any updates? look, scarring, feel?
> 
> I have had my request accepted for surgery and booked in to see the consultant at the end of April, pretty dam nervous.


Still a little bit swollen on the right side, I'm told it can take months before final results are there though, I'm back at the hospital on Thursday for a check up.

they look a lot better though, nipples are flat, slight indent on the left when I tense but again I'm not worried as this could change. One nipple you can't even see a cut, the other is noticeable but will fade in time. Pretty happy

No manor pain, going to start light exercise again next week.

i wouldn't worry about it mate, anything has to be better.


----------



## gobstopper

I had the same op done 4 years ago , Got accepted by NHS in Swansea but waiting list was over a year long, payed and went private in the end, it wasn't till after a good few months of training that the shape started to come back though, best thing I ever done and would recommend it to anyone with gyno, I only had it a year from taking gear with no ai , most depressing thing I've been through


----------



## Dan94

Mc1987 said:


> Still a little bit swollen on the right side, I'm told it can take months before final results are there though, I'm back at the hospital on Thursday for a check up.
> 
> they look a lot better though, nipples are flat, slight indent on the left when I tense but again I'm not worried as this could change. One nipple you can't even see a cut, the other is noticeable but will fade in time. Pretty happy
> 
> No manor pain, going to start light exercise again next week.
> 
> i wouldn't worry about it mate, anything has to be better.


Any more pics mate? Would be interesting


----------



## Russb77

Hi guys, suffered since 13, 33 now.

Started training and eating clean to fix it at 30 got from 14stone fatty to 11st 3 ripped lad with tits. Have the pics to prove, just wondering what the opinion of my chances are? Got to 10%bf with a six pack and every muscle in my shoulders arms, back legs and lower torso showing, even had the start of obliques (cross cross under my armpits) surely they can't palm me off with diet etc...?

So down right now pondering self surgery or juice to increase my chest to hide it, ideally nHS surgery or I'm sh*t out of luck and I'll end up costing them more in anti d's and care. Spent 3 years 45 mins weights and 45 mins HIIT (insanity etc...) on 1500 Carl's per day of clean protein etc... And nothing changed, if anything when I got lean they looked worse so I've purposely stopped training to gains one fat everywhere! Mc1987 or anyone who had NHS any guidance on how to get the surgery? Thanks guys


----------



## Dan94

Building your chest or juicing won't help hide it. It's tissue, which sits between the fat and muscle layer. If you need to have it surgically removed. I'd try Poland or Belgium for around £2k. NHS are normally extremely awkward and difficult to get it done on, but I guess it would be worth going back if you're ripped.


----------

